

Google Maps Easter Egg - dnaquin
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=San+Diego,+California&daddr=Sydney,+Australia&sll=23.241346,-123.925781&sspn=70.527083,151.347656&ie=UTF8&z=2

======
enonko
What puzzles me is that it tells you to go to Seattle first, instead of just
jumping into the water right there in San Diego...

------
dnaquin
_These directions are for planning purposes only. You may find that
construction projects, traffic, or other events may cause road conditions to
differ from the map results._

------
lakeeffect
This is more sensible then swimming across the Atlantic. New York to Paris.

~~~
rlm
Which doesn't seem to be there anymore. I think Google generally suggested all
travelers from the US to Europe to swim.

------
simianstyle
Perhaps they meant kayak.com?

